# Procedure to switch Creative Cloud back to just periodic releases of Lightroom



## jpn79 (Jun 27, 2015)

With all of the install problems with CC I'm wondering if it would be more reliable to drop the monthly CC program and just upgrade to totally new releases of Lightroom.  I only use Lightroom.

I now  have CC /Lightroom 6 downloaded through CC. If I were to drop the monthly CC program will I still have a LIghtroom license?  Then could I pay for an upgrade to Lightroom 7 when it comes out?


----------



## clee01l (Jun 27, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.  Whether you have the Subscription to CC2015 or a standalone license to LR6 you are going to encounter the same issues.  If you have upgraded to CC2015.1 many of the early issues will have been resolved.  If you let your CC subscription lapse, you will only have a license to LR5.7.1 and everything in your LR 6 catalog that has been added since the upgrade will need to be reimported into your LR5 catalog.  With an expired subscription, you have access to certain LR features but not the ability to import new images.

With the LR5.license that you have, you can (under current offerings) upgrade to standalone versions of LR6 and presumably LR7 if it is released in a few years.  

The biggest issues that Windows users seem to be encountering are related to the GPU.  There are so many hardware combinations with Windows that it is difficult to tell which combinations work and which don't. So for most folks it has been try and miss. 

Your best shot would be to work with the LR subscription that you have and let us help you resolve any issues that you are personally encountering.  And don't worry about the horror stories that others may be spreading on the internet.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 27, 2015)

clee01l said:


> With an expired subscription, you have access to certain LR features but not the ability to import new images.



Cletus is absolutely correct about ignoring the horror stories you read on the forums....you only ever hear from people with problems (and there are always more problems to report in the early stages of a new version's lifecycle), but rarely do you hear from vast majority of unaffected users. 

But I need to clarify what happens when a subscription lapses, and Lightroom enters the "reduced functionality" mode, as I believe you can still import new images. See this blog post for the official word.


----------



## davidedric (Jun 27, 2015)

Just to emphasise the others' posts, I am a regular, middle of the road, user.  I deferred upgrading till the .1 release came out, and I have zero problems.

Dave


----------



## jpn79 (Jun 27, 2015)

Good advice and perspective.  Also, might it not be a good idea to wait upgrading until glitches have been sorted out?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 29, 2015)

jpn79 said:


> Also, might it not be a good idea to wait upgrading until glitches have been sorted out?



No harm in that.  Waiting till the .1 release is a good plan if it's an important machine.  You can do that with or without a subscription - CC doesn't force you to update.


----------

